# SO Music. Social Instinct - let it rip!



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

CLASSIC.


----------



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

@Wandering Soul @chimeric

Some SO-first action up in here ya?


----------



## hal0hal0 (Sep 1, 2012)

Animal said:


> CLASSIC.


yeahyuh... Stevie Wonder!

Hm, Soc music? How about...








Keys is prolly Sx/So or something. This song is more Soc influenced but most of hers are heavy Sx.


----------



## michaelthemessiah (Jun 28, 2014)

FreeBeer said:


> These are So/Sx, consideringthat I'm the same subtype and these are some of my most fave songs. Rock and rap
> 
> *Bon Jovi - We Weren't born to follow*
> 
> ...


Anything rise against..... I think we could get along just fine haha have you heard their singles


----------



## chimeric (Oct 15, 2011)

Kevin Coyne is probably my favorite songwriter, and a social 4. If you haven't heard of him (which you probably haven't), give a listen, especially if you like blues/rawness/realness. He's definitely not for everyone (voice takes some getting used to; lyrics are intense) but he is just... so super special. I cried when he died. :sad:


----------



## Mutant Hive Queen (Oct 29, 2013)

This isn't really an "So Song" (the writing seems really SX to me), but the person it seems to be narrating from the perspective of really seems like an So/Sp Type 3. 

EDIT: Or So/Sx, actually...


----------



## chimeric (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## AST (Oct 1, 2013)




----------



## Flaming Bassoon (Feb 15, 2013)

This is one of my favorite songs and describes the social instinct well, I think.


----------



## chimeric (Oct 15, 2011)

A lot of Kinks stuff fits the bill.










Also lots of Calle 13 stuff.


----------



## chimeric (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## 7rr7s (Jun 6, 2011)




----------



## 0+n*1 (Sep 20, 2013)

These ones are very sp with a hint of social. I think they deserve to be here. They have that sweet social longing that I relate to.

Moderat - Last Time

* *











M. Craft - Dragonfly

* *











Where does this ocean go?

* *


----------



## chimeric (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## 0+n*1 (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## 0+n*1 (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## -Alpha- (Dec 30, 2013)

Unsure as to what constitutes 'social' music, but I'm a social type and I listen to this. It probably follows that it's social music.


----------



## SilverRain (May 15, 2014)

I'm not 100 percent on the ins and outs of SO, but what about this song, and others by Green Day?






An oldie:


----------



## Xenograft (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## StunnedFox (Dec 20, 2013)

My grasp on the instinctual variants isn't the most solid. These tracks, perhaps?


----------



## chimeric (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## chimeric (Oct 15, 2011)

I already posted "Eleanor Rigby." Anyway, I think Paul McCartney is so/sx and, not coincidentally, most of his songs are very social instinct heavy.


----------



## 0+n*1 (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)




----------



## Blazkovitz (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## Alette (May 31, 2014)

I found it.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)




----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)




----------



## Rustler (Jul 20, 2013)

Here I come
A marigold for you to hold
Now one on one
There's something for us to share

Shine in your mind
Leave these things behind


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

[video] www.youtube.com/watch?v=OmLNs6zQIHo [/video]

Edit: sorry for the YouTube conversion, I'm still figuring out how to post a video to the forum


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

This came up (thank you youtube) and it seems pretty So:


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

Love the ominous feel of this song. And this artist is probably So-dom.


----------



## 0+n*1 (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## 0+n*1 (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## 0+n*1 (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## 0+n*1 (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## 0+n*1 (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## 0+n*1 (Sep 20, 2013)

We're more than overwhelmed by hundreds of hugs and a million good words
We're satisfied from monday to friday and on sunday we cry
But we like it from that point of view
So we stay here and bare until dawn everyday
And we stay here and bear everyday





Where is this world could I go but to the plain?
Where in this world could I go but to the speeding train?
Where in this world could I go but to the road that takes me away?
There's no escape from this circling place
No, no escape from the circling pace
And all us here in the circling place
There's no good night
It's not a good night





I hear it's colder where we live now
The same world but better somewhere else
I see the planets spinning faster
Or is my body too slow? I don't know, I don't know
Don't want to be somewhere else





We're off the rails
Now we're trains ourselves
No wait and see
We're off this place
Doesn't mean we're somewhere else
No wait and this is all I know
Sitting still to watch the engines come and go
This is all I know


----------



## 0+n*1 (Sep 20, 2013)

There are too many of us
That's plain to see
We all believe in praying for our immortality
We pose these questions to our children and cause them all to stray 
And live in tiny houses of the same mistakes we make





We're everyday robots on our phones
In the process of getting home
Looking like standing stones
Out there on our own






Arrhythmia
Accepting that you live with uncertainty
If you're lonely press play


----------



## 0+n*1 (Sep 20, 2013)

Looking everywhere I see nothing but people
Where have they gone?
I always thought I could never leave them
They are calling me
They don't know I can't stay all night long


----------

